# Has anyone seen or owned a Shiba Inu and Pug mixed breed?



## Aznsapper (Mar 25, 2010)

As per the title of this post, my Shiba Inu sired a liter of pups with a Pug dame. I'm curious to see if anyone has any info on the following:

1. How they look when they're older
2. Temperament
3. Price paid (if purchased from a private party)

As of now, the pups are only a day old. Noticeable differences observed are possible longer coat, and some markings similar to shiba's, and a slightly longer snout (as opposed to a fullbred pug). Any and all feed back is welcomed.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Aznsapper said:


> Any and all feed back is welcomed.


I wouldn't bet on that.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I wouldn't pay anyone but a rescue for the following

A mixed breed dog bred by a byb who doesn't health test.

Which is what I would bet money these pipe are.


----------



## Aznsapper (Mar 25, 2010)

I know its an odd mix. This was a total accident, but I'm hoping there's at least one person who can give me some sort of feedback.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

1. How they look when they're older
They will look like ether parent or anything inbetween

2. Temperament
again they will have similar temperament that is general to each breed and somewhere inbetween

3. Price paid (if purchased from a private party)
Are the parents OFA'd? temperament testing on the Shiba? If not I wouldn't pay a dime


----------



## Aznsapper (Mar 25, 2010)

byb? What's that a acronym for? 

Both sire and dame are from registered breeders, and both are healthy and are up-to-date with shots. No hereditary ailments afflict either parents.


----------



## Aznsapper (Mar 25, 2010)

Keechak said:


> 1. How they look when they're older
> They will looks like ether parent or anything inbetween
> 
> 2. Temperament
> ...



Yes, both parent's are OFA'd.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

"Any and all feed back is welcomed. "





Independent George said:


> I wouldn't bet on that.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldn't pay anything for a mixed breed puppy unless it was from a rescue/shelter. Just because it is from two purebred parents doesn't really mean anything to me.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Aznsapper said:


> Yes, both parent's are OFA'd.


Well thats very good then, what are their registered names?


----------



## Aznsapper (Mar 25, 2010)

Keechak said:


> Well thats very good then, what are their registered names?


Kobe Kitsune and Kuma


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

This is an oops litter, I would suggest simply charging a small fee to cover expenses and screen homes very thoroughly to ensure a good home. Spend the money received for the pups to spay and neuter mom and dad. That would be the most responsible thing to do.

Temperament and looks is a crapshoot. There's no way to know what a mixed breed will look like as an adult until they grow up. The only thing you can be certain of is that they'll receive some characteristics of the dam and the sire or any combination thereof.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Well thier names arn't showing up in the OFA database.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I wouldn't pay a dime. I echo what Laurelin said: was this an oops litter?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think oops puppies should go for the cost of shots, de-worming and puppy chow. Anything more than that is taking advantage.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Price? Free to good homes who will spay & neuter the pups.


----------



## BorderCollieLuvr (Feb 23, 2010)

Aznsapper said:


> byb? What's that a acronym for?


BYB stands for "backyard breeder", which is generally frowned upon.

And I agree with what most people have already said. The pups should be sold for a minimal amount to homes you have screened.


----------



## KibaKibbles (Mar 6, 2010)

Could you post pics of them? I like seeing dog mixes, especially such a unique one as this.


----------



## Pug Inu (Oct 17, 2010)

I just saw your post. We now have our third litter of Pug Inus( 4 weeks old) as we call them. We have both parents, the mother is a skinnier pug and the father is a Very handsome Shiba Inu. The mother is AKC and the father was a rescue. No health issues with either of them. The puppies, as you may have seen since your post was in March, will start more like pugs but between weeks 3-4 will start to develop more of a snout. All will have a curly tail - we had only one or two that a more sickle-like tail like the Shiba. Most tails were the pug's double curl. They end up looking alot like puggles as adults but much less hyper(the Shiba as opposed to the Beagle) Their disposition is ALWAYS happy like the pug - i don't think pugs get mad. They have all liked the outdoors and socialized alot with their father - they will run around for a bit like crazy and then lay down like they a totally worn out. Size at adulthood has ranged from 14 to 20 pounds- a great indoor size. We were leary about how they would look as adults judging from the parents but they have been very cute.


----------



## Skeeski (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> The mother is AKC and *the father was a rescue*


You have GOT to be kidding me!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Pug Inu said:


> I just saw your post. We now have our third litter of Pug Inus( 4 weeks old) as we call them. We have both parents, the mother is a skinnier pug and the father is a Very handsome Shiba Inu. The mother is AKC and the father was a rescue. No health issues with either of them. The puppies, as you may have seen since your post was in March, will start more like pugs but between weeks 3-4 will start to develop more of a snout. All will have a curly tail - we had only one or two that a more sickle-like tail like the Shiba. Most tails were the pug's double curl. They end up looking alot like puggles as adults but much less hyper(the Shiba as opposed to the Beagle) Their disposition is ALWAYS happy like the pug - i don't think pugs get mad. They have all liked the outdoors and socialized alot with their father - they will run around for a bit like crazy and then lay down like they a totally worn out. Size at adulthood has ranged from 14 to 20 pounds- a great indoor size. We were leary about how they would look as adults judging from the parents but they have been very cute.


Oy vey. 

No health issues with either of them? So you've done all of the proper health testings for both breeds? They've been xrayed, evaluated, etc? Do you know for a fact that neither are carrying mutant genes and that they aren't prone to cancer or eye problems? Do you know what each of their dam/sire died of and how long they lived? 

If you answered no to any of these(which I'm willing to be you did), you should not be breeding!




Xeph said:


> You have GOT to be kidding me!


/facepalm


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Pug Inu said:


> I just saw your post. We now have our third litter of Pug Inus( 4 weeks old) as we call them. We have both parents, the mother is a skinnier pug and the father is a Very handsome Shiba Inu. The mother is AKC and the father was a rescue. No health issues with either of them. The puppies, as you may have seen since your post was in March, will start more like pugs but between weeks 3-4 will start to develop more of a snout. All will have a curly tail - we had only one or two that a more sickle-like tail like the Shiba. Most tails were the pug's double curl. They end up looking alot like puggles as adults but much less hyper(the Shiba as opposed to the Beagle) Their disposition is ALWAYS happy like the pug - i don't think pugs get mad. They have all liked the outdoors and socialized alot with their father - they will run around for a bit like crazy and then lay down like they a totally worn out. Size at adulthood has ranged from 14 to 20 pounds- a great indoor size. We were leary about how they would look as adults judging from the parents but they have been very cute.


Don't get too up in arms, y'all. This is likely some dumb joke after googling and finding this thread.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Don't get too up in arms, y'all. This is likely some dumb joke after googling and finding this thread.


We can only hope. I'm not looking forward to yet another designer "breed" with a funky name being produced by BYB.


----------



## ipreferpi (May 9, 2009)

Methinks there is a troll afoot.

That aside, I hate the whole "designer dog" fad. More than that even, I hate when people breed two breeds together that make no friggin sense. Like a "puggle" or whatever you would call the unholy mating of a shiba and a pug.... Pugs are great companion dogs, beagles are great scent hounds...that means that the resulting pup will be a lap dog that is unmanageable and scent driven? I'm sorry, I just think that the indiscriminate breeding has gotta' stop.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

Pug Inu said:


> I just saw your post. We now have our third litter of Pug Inus( 4 weeks old) as we call them. We have both parents, the mother is a skinnier pug and the father is a Very handsome Shiba Inu. The mother is AKC and the father was a rescue.


I would be ashamed to admit this, especially in public


----------



## action13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a Pug / Shiba Inu Mix... found him at a Shelter. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the above Poster is telling the truth about the breeding. Sounds almost like how our little guy came to be!

In any case, my dog is AMAZING. He's extremely smart (shiba) and very cuddly (pug), loves to be active, and has more of the build and coat of a shiba. I've been looking around for other dogs like him, but haven't seen any.

I definitely do not condone the Backyard Breeding practices, I don't think people who don't know what they're doing or who really care about the breeds should be breeding dogs... but I'm happy to have my Pug Shiba mix.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Am I the only one noticing that the posters who DISagree with the OP are all existing members, while the poster who agree and magically seem to have a shiba/pug mix, only have 1 post?

Can you say multiple accounts?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Can you say multiple accounts?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Another school holiday?


----------



## doginthedesert (Jun 18, 2010)

So I must reply here, but to start I want to say everyone is right, making money off of these puppies would be wrong. They were accidental, and not bred very responsibly.

On another note though, does anyone have a picture of a shiba/pug mix? Maybe if action13 is a real person they might have one? The shelter we got our dog from told use he was a pug/beagle mix, but I am really not convinced after seeing dogs that we know are pug/beagle mixes. I am somewhat convinced that my dog is either pug/shiba or beagle/pug/shiba. I would love to see a picture of the mix.

And for the record I love my dog, but he is a genetic mess. His back legs are very odd, he has badly placed teeth and according to the vet is prone to back problems. That's what happens when you breed two different breeds together just because it is the "in" thing to do.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I google searched it... this is one that came up:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

doginthedesert said:


> So I must reply here, but to start I want to say everyone is right, making money off of these puppies would be wrong. They were accidental, and not bred very responsibly.
> 
> On another note though, does anyone have a picture of a shiba/pug mix? Maybe if action13 is a real person they might have one? The shelter we got our dog from told use he was a pug/beagle mix, but I am really not convinced after seeing dogs that we know are pug/beagle mixes. I am somewhat convinced that my dog is either pug/shiba or beagle/pug/shiba. I would love to see a picture of the mix.
> 
> And for the record I love my dog, but he is a genetic mess. His back legs are very odd, he has badly placed teeth and according to the vet is prone to back problems. That's what happens when you breed two different breeds together just because it is the "in" thing to do.


Even with a picture, mixed breeds are a crap shoot. One Shiba X Pug mix may not look ANY thing like another- even from the same litter. I saw Pug X Beagle crosses that were purposely bred and purchased constantly when I groomed and the looks across the board were crazy.


----------



## doginthedesert (Jun 18, 2010)

I have seen that picture, but the only reason it comes up for that search is that someone speculates it might be that mix in the comments. Another comment says it looks like a pug/pom mix. The owner just identifies it as a "pug mix breed." It might be, and it is the only google image that might be, but not conclusive enough for me! 

Believe me, I have googled this 1000000000 times.

Yeah, I realize it is a crap shoot, but I feel like if I could get a few pictures it might send me on the right track. The gen 2 crosses are what get all funky, form these designer dog "breeders." Gen 1 tends to be a little more consistent, then it is a total mixed bag for many more generations until things even out again.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

doginthedesert said:


> Gen 1 tends to be a little more consistent, then it is a total mixed bag for many more generations until things even out again.


I don't know about this... my friend has a pit/chow mix. His brother owns both parents. They had 10 pups, 3 had chow fur, 5 had pit hair and 2 had medium fur... so its a crapshoot anyway you look at it  Cute as he** little pups though


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> I don't know about this... my friend has a pit/chow mix. His brother owns both parents. They had 10 pups, 3 had chow fur, 5 had pit hair and 2 had medium fur... so its a crapshoot anyway you look at it  Cute as he** little pups though


Completely agree here. My parents used to breed their pitbull with their chow and all the puppies came out looking completely different. Some like chows, some like pits, some like half/half. Our pitbull mix from one of the litters is an in-between. Double coat, looks plush, but he's shaped like a pit and isn't quite as fluffy as a chow.


----------



## action13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I just joined because I have a one-year old Pug / Shiba mix. and I never heard of another one, so google searching brought me here. If you read my post i completely disagree with Backyard Breeders... I think it's irresponsible and just wrong. BReeding dogs shouldn't be a hobby or something someone does just because they think puppies are cute. My dog had a rough journey before I adopted him. He was the product of a backyard breeder... he was one of the few puppies in the litter that wasn't sold. Him and his littermate chewed on some Uggs that the family had around, and was then brought to a kill shelter. Another shelter (no-kill) then rescued him and his brother form that shelter. I adopted him from there, i found him on petfinder. After an interview process he was sent home with myself and my girlfriend. WE couldn't love him more, and he is a great dog. I find it disgusting that the earlier person has produced three litters of shiba/pug mixes. Have they been sent to good homes? Has she screened out breed deformities? My dog has already had surgery for Cherry Eye (before he was a year old)... i'm hoping that he won't have too many more issues, but we are keeping a good eye on him to make sure he stays healthy and happy.



doginthedesert said:


> So I must reply here, but to start I want to say everyone is right, making money off of these puppies would be wrong. They were accidental, and not bred very responsibly.
> 
> On another note though, does anyone have a picture of a shiba/pug mix? Maybe if action13 is a real person they might have one? The shelter we got our dog from told use he was a pug/beagle mix, but I am really not convinced after seeing dogs that we know are pug/beagle mixes. I am somewhat convinced that my dog is either pug/shiba or beagle/pug/shiba. I would love to see a picture of the mix.
> 
> And for the record I love my dog, but he is a genetic mess. His back legs are very odd, he has badly placed teeth and according to the vet is prone to back problems. That's what happens when you breed two different breeds together just because it is the "in" thing to do.


Just saw your post! Here is a pic of the little guy playing with a border collie at the dog park:









The more I think about it... I'm really wondering if the "Pug Inu" is the breeder of our dog... I really hope they aren't still breeding?


----------



## action13 (Nov 4, 2010)

No one is interested anymore?? Now that they're not trying to dispute the existence of my dog, or that I'm a posting through multiple accounts?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

This thread's pretty old, I don't think anyone cares anymore, or wants to argue.


----------



## action13 (Nov 4, 2010)

That could be true... I responded because there were recent posts. And I was looking for people with other Pug / Shibas. So I was happy to see this thread asking abou them.


----------



## gabster10 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a shiba inu/ pug mix and he's 6 months. i see that these messages are a little old but i was wondering if anyone else can put a pic to see if there similar. he snorts and is completely stubborn like a pug but looks more like a shiba inu. he currently weighs 25-30 ilbs right now. 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?i...38&set=a.671980528538.2264208.6704689&theater


----------



## action13 (Nov 4, 2010)

gabster10 said:


> I have a shiba inu/ pug mix and he's 6 months. i see that these messages are a little old but i was wondering if anyone else can put a pic to see if there similar. he snorts and is completely stubborn like a pug but looks more like a shiba inu. he currently weighs 25-30 ilbs right now.
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?i...38&set=a.671980528538.2264208.6704689&theater


I posted a pic of my Pug / Shiba mix in the previous page. He's just over 1 year and a half and only 18 lbs. He's tall and slender like the shiba, with a pug face and ears. (Also has the extra curl in his tail).

Do you have a pic that isn't on Facebook? I couldn't get your pic to load.

Thanks!


----------



## gabster10 (Apr 5, 2011)

raider when he was 9 weeks









raider when he was 17 weeks









raider when he was 5 months


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Was this a breeding where you knew the parents? I don't see Pug at all. I'm not entirely sure of Shiba either but I know sometimes pups look nothing like their mix even if the parents are known.


----------



## gabster10 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes I was able to meet the parents but I agree he doesn't look like a pug for sure although he snorts and snores like one


----------



## action13 (Nov 4, 2010)

He's already over 25 lbs? at 6 months?

I would say he's definitely not a Pug / Shiba mix. Both the pug and the shiba are under 25lbs fully grown (well the non-overweight ones!!). So the combination of the two should definitely be under 25lbs fully grown, since the mix would be a bit smaller then the shiba. The black coloring could definitely come from either a Pug or a Shiba. I actually have a purebred pug that is all black with a white chest just like that. But I'm not really seeing the features of a pug or much of the Shiba either. It could also be the pictures. 

This is my dog at 5/6 months old... he was only about 11 lbs at the time. He's taller and leaner now. My friend has a purebred Shiba (female, on the smaller side) and they're about the same size.


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

GypsyJazmine said:


> Price? Free to good homes who will spay & neuter the pups.





brandiw said:


> I wouldn't pay anything for a mixed breed puppy unless it was from a rescue/shelter. Just because it is from two purebred parents doesn't really mean anything to me.





MissMutt said:


> I wouldn't pay a dime. I echo what Laurelin said: was this an oops litter?


LOL people are funny. Weird things strike me funny sometimes though... IMHO it doesn't matter if it's purebred, hybrid, mixed breed or not. If they are nice friendly healthy puppies there's nothing wrong with selling them. I don't 100% know what people mean by back-yard-breeding (isn't that where most breeders breed?) but my friends used to breed their purebred (w/ papers I believe) Golden Retriever and sell the purebred puppies from their backyard. They were clean, healthy, vet checked, immunized...I would never frown on them breeding those puppies. If a person does it properly what's wrong with it? 
My puppy Fidget came from a backyard breeder. They didn't ask much for the puppies (somewhere in the $200 range I believe) - they knew that being hybrids they couldn't sell them for purebred prices. (some other people were selling puggles for $600 buckaroos!!) Now I agree with that - asking purebred prices for hybrid dogs is ridiculous. It just doesn't make sense.



Skeeski said:


>


What is this I don't even...?

Saying mixed breed dogs are no good is a load. More often than not, mutts are adorable, friendly, and healthier than a lot of purebreds. Most mutts I've known have had excellent temperments, and rarely make vet visits. Fidget may be a handful at times (LOL) but she is a friendly, healthy and stinkin' adorable pup. We wanted a pug cross, so that's what we got.

These people even said that it was an accident that these two dogs bred - so don't be so hard on them.

-edit- hmm just noticed this was an old thread that was dug up again by some other pplz.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Pareeeee said:


> What is this I don't even...?


It's a facepalm mosaic. The mosiac makes up a popular meme picture: http://www.enviralment.ca/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/picard-facepalm1.jpg


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

action13 said:


> He's already over 25 lbs? at 6 months?
> 
> I would say he's definitely not a Pug / Shiba mix. Both the pug and the shiba are under 25lbs fully grown (well the non-overweight ones!!). So the combination of the two should definitely be under 25lbs fully grown, since the mix would be a bit smaller then the shiba. . . .


Shiba Inu males, by standard, go up to 25 pounds, and Pugs go up to 20. I've seen larger in both breeds, especially in pet bred lines. As well, when you mix two smallish breeds together quite often, due to heterosis, the pups will often end up slightly larger than either parent breed. It is actually rare for them to favor the smaller breed in size (small is difficult to breed for even in purebreds).

In regards to this pup I can easily see the Pug influence, especially in the breadth of the skull which allows a much more forward facing eye than you'd get without a wide-skulled breed in this mix. As the Shiba Inu and the Pug have extremely different head shapes there would be a whole variety of 'in between' shapes that could crop up in this mix.

SOB


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Indigo said:


> It's a facepalm mosaic. The mosiac makes up a popular meme picture: http://www.enviralment.ca/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/picard-facepalm1.jpg


OH now I see it. The mosaic is hard to make out. Btw...Picard FTW!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Pareeeee said:


> I don't 100% know what people mean by back-yard-breeding (isn't that where most breeders breed?)


Backyard breeding in my opinion:

Anyone who breeds dogs who:
Aren't health tested (hips, eyes, etc)
Aren't shown or haven't proven them selves at a job (like herding breeds or hunting breeds)
Breeds badly conformed dogs
Breeds for money
Breeds because their dog has balls or a uterus (usually this is paired with the one above)


----------



## action13 (Nov 4, 2010)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Backyard breeding in my opinion:
> 
> Anyone who breeds dogs who:
> Aren't health tested (hips, eyes, etc)
> ...



I completely agree here: Responsible breeders will breed only for the betterment of the breed, not to make money. They show their dogs, and are involved in local breed societies. Backyard Breeders will breed just for money, or because they think puppies are cute.

That's how my dog came into existence: they thought it would be fun to have puppies. He ended up in a shelter with the other litter-mates who couldn't be sold. Very sad.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Am I the only one noticing that the posters who DISagree with the OP are all existing members, while the poster who agree and magically seem to have a shiba/pug mix, only have 1 post?
> 
> Can you say multiple accounts?


I'l llook into it...


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

no one can tell me that a breeder isn't trying to make money, lol. Many breeders do it for a living, meaning, they are doing it for money. But yes, I know what you guys mean. They shouldn't be in it *solely* for the money, otherwise they would end up neglecting other areas (health checks, etc.). There has to be care given to the animals as well.


----------



## action13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Aznsapper said:


> As per the title of this post, my Shiba Inu sired a liter of pups with a Pug dame. I'm curious to see if anyone has any info on the following:
> 
> 1. How they look when they're older
> 2. Temperament
> ...


It's been awhile since you posted this -- do you have any pictures of the pups? I'm interested to see if they look anything like my dog (who is also a Pug / Shiba mix). Thanks!!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Pareeeee said:


> no one can tell me that a breeder isn't trying to make money, lol. Many breeders do it for a living, meaning, they are doing it for money. But yes, I know what you guys mean. They shouldn't be in it *solely* for the money, otherwise they would end up neglecting other areas (health checks, etc.). There has to be care given to the animals as well.


 

Well Pareee, when you look at what a RESPONSIBLE breeder puts into a litter for health testing (some of which needs to be done annually or per breeding), progesterone treatments, titling the dogs (be it conformation, working or both), time taken off work to raise the litter and the cost of the litter itself, they SELDOM break even much less profit. Most responsible breeders I know have other jobs that support the breeding HOBBY. I know I've posted a couple times what it cost to do thing right by different breeds. The only people I know that MAKE MONEY on dogs are millers and BYB breeders that don't put the effortnad money into it and don't give two figs about where the pups end up or what health and temperment problems they could be passing on.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

cshellenberger said:


> Well Pareee, when you look at what a RESPONSIBLE breeder puts into a litter for health testing (some of which needs to be done annually or per breeding), progesterone treatments, titling the dogs (be it conformation, working or both), time taken off work to raise the litter and the cost of the litter itself, they SELDOM break even much less profit. Most responsible breeders I know have other jobs that support the breeding HOBBY. I know I've posted a couple times what it cost to do thing right by different breeds. The only people I know that MAKE MONEY on dogs are millers and BYB breeders that don't put the effortnad money into it and don't give two figs about where the pups end up or what health and temperment problems they could be passing on.


 I agree my parents bred brittany's for hunting and by the time they had done everything for the parent dog and then raised the litter they were losing a far amount on them


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I agree. There is NO WAY a responsible breeder is gonna make money on their litters. The litter I raised here was an "oops" litter (I unknowingly brought home a pregnant dog), so there were no OFA/CERF test fees, no progesterone tests, no stud fee, etc. etc. But even without those things, just the cost of a vet x-ray a week before the whelping, the cost of supplies needed to whelp and care for newborn pups, the cost of building a whelping box, followup vet care for mom and pups, deworming two weeks apart, puppy shots, and a CRAPLOAD of food to feed the little monsters... I'd estimate I lost about $1000 in raising this litter. That was WITH charging $75 for each pup, getting my dewormer at rock-bottom price from my vet, doing one round of my own shots, doing my own dewclaw removal, and getting a kennel discount on the food! Not to mention the time I lost whelping, raising the pups, and screening potential applicants.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

cshellenberger said:


> Well Pareee, when you look at what a RESPONSIBLE breeder puts into a litter for health testing (some of which needs to be done annually or per breeding), progesterone treatments, titling the dogs (be it conformation, working or both), time taken off work to raise the litter and the cost of the litter itself, they SELDOM break even much less profit. Most responsible breeders I know have other jobs that support the breeding HOBBY. I know I've posted a couple times what it cost to do thing right by different breeds. The only people I know that MAKE MONEY on dogs are millers and BYB breeders that don't put the effortnad money into it and don't give two figs about where the pups end up or what health and temperment problems they could be passing on.


Yes, exactly. Crystal's breeder has a real job and breeds papillons as a hobby. If she's lucky, she breaks even on that hobby. She's breeding to improve the breed, not to sell pups. Papillons have fairly small litters, and she's always breeding with the intent to produce an excellent pup to keep for her own breeding program. She sells the others, and is lucky if that money covers the cost of the stud fee, prenatal/duration-of-pregnancy costs for the mom, and the cost of raising the pups to 12+ weeks, among other things (edit: forgot about show costs! She puts a championship on every one of her dogs, which isn't cheap -- lots of travelling, hotel rooms, show entry fees, etc.).


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

cshellenberger said:


> Well Pareee, when you look at what a RESPONSIBLE breeder puts into a litter for health testing (some of which needs to be done annually or per breeding), progesterone treatments, titling the dogs (be it conformation, working or both), time taken off work to raise the litter and the cost of the litter itself, they SELDOM break even much less profit. Most responsible breeders I know have other jobs that support the breeding HOBBY. I know I've posted a couple times what it cost to do thing right by different breeds. The only people I know that MAKE MONEY on dogs are millers and BYB breeders that don't put the effortnad money into it and don't give two figs about where the pups end up or what health and temperment problems they could be passing on.


Exactly. I know a few people around here who "just breed". However, every single one of them has a SO who brings home the bacon, and breeding is something they do because they enjoy showing and promoting their breed. Its done out of love for that breed and always done with a TON of planning and they never make any sort of profit.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

And conceding to the fact I can understand some crosses but.. a Pug and Shiba? Why?


----------



## dhughes99 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have one and she is the greatest. She is great with other dogs, cats, farittes, and kids. My inlaws also have her brother and he is just as wonderful.


----------



## Chino (Jun 15, 2011)

I have one, the father was Shiba Inu and the mother was Pug. Total accident, but best thing to happen. She is so well behaved and gets along with everyone.

She will be turning 1 on June 29th.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1462368293480.59132.1661656425&l=d36e4f87a0

a few weeks old









home for the 1st time









playing in the yard









Halloween









December









Current


----------



## jerseynumber53 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello, I know this post is over a year old, but I think I can help. They told me that Canino was a Pug/Pomeranian, but upon further research and observations, we have determined him to be a Pug/Sheba Inu. I will upload some pictures. He just turned 3, and is easily confused with a Puggle. He is very social and has a bad case of separation anxiety, which may be due to the fact that he was a rescue adoption and not directly related to the breed. He's friendly and loving and also a big drama queen. Very active, but has weak cartilage around the patella, which means that after about 15 minutes of running he starts to walk like a pirate. Vet has recommended a double knee replacement (which won't happen) and moderate exercise. Omega-3 supplements could also help. He weighs 22 pounds and has light purple skin on his stomach. He does the "pug head-tilt" and is highly intelligent. I hope that this information is helpful. I upload the pics in a little bit.


----------



## bebee9 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, I own a Shiba inu pug mix . He is 1 1/2 years old. He is the most adorable, loving, even as a puppy. He is built like a shiba inu with tan and white colors but his face is like a pug dark features.

Yes, I own a shiba inu pug mix. He is 1 1/2 years old. He is very lovable and temperament is great. He resembles a shiba inu built and color the only difference is that he as a dark and slight pug face. He is great with kids and other animals.


----------



## action13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I know this post is old... But I just came across it. I have a 2 year old pug/Shiba inu... We adopted him from a shelter in Long Island. I've done lots of looking online for other pug Shiba's, and found nothing close to him in looks. Your dog looks EXACTLY like him!

We got him when he was 5 months old, so we missed the young puppy stage. It was nice to see what he may have looked like as a young pup.




Chino said:


> I have one, the father was Shiba Inu and the mother was Pug.
> Total accident, but best thing to happen. She is so well behaved and gets along with everyone.
> 
> She will be turning 1 on June 29th.
> ...


----------



## Rickm2012 (Jul 11, 2012)

this is a pug sheba-inu mix she don't look like any other one she is very calm tempered and not hostile or does not bark at anyone.


----------

